#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-06
<_marx_> so file a bug report to stop freezes
<_marx_> since i filed one they'
<_marx_> ve stopped
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-07
<jack_^> the
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-09
<_marx_> BugeyeD: beanboy is going to be at SELF
<_marx_> sudo make coffee mugs for sale
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-10
<BugeyeD> _marx_: just checked in myself. you headed down this year?
<BugeyeD> i'll definitely be picking up a mug :)
<holstein> BugeyeD: i can sneak in right?
<BugeyeD> yep, no cost to attend - though you should still register.
<holstein> yeah, i dont see where to register
<holstein> BugeyeD: i just register when i get there?
<BugeyeD> look at the page - top right link in the header
 * holstein looking at http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/registration
<holstein> OH , i see it ;)
<BugeyeD> holstein: you nearby?
<holstein> asheville
<holstein> and some things cancelled tomorrow
<holstein> looks like i actually might be able to make it :)
<BugeyeD> sweet. you should be able to pick me out of the crowd easily - i'll be the geeky guy walking around.
<BugeyeD> oh, wait ...
<holstein> lol
<BugeyeD> i'll most likely be wearing an openbsd shirt. :)
<BugeyeD> either that or a vintage vw bus shirt.
<BugeyeD> i know i packed both of those, don't remember what else ...
<BugeyeD> hotel gives me 9370Kbps down and 8503 up.
<BugeyeD> bet that'll taper off once the other geeks start showing up
<BugeyeD> argh! puppetlabs training was switched from friday to sunday. completely screws me up.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-06-04
 * j_dulaney waves at the channel
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-06-06
<BugeyeD> hi all. coworker has issue with kvm - booted and logged into desktop session he gets proper high resolution. switching kvm to another host and then back causes his resolution to be stepped back to 1024x768. logging out/in (restarting X) brings him back to high resolution. what software is causing that?
<foxwolfblood> who is going to SELF?
<BugeyeD> this'll be the first self i've missed.
<foxwolfblood> first time im going
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-06-08
<billf> Heading to SELF tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-06-10
<s-fox> Hi
<internalkernel> hello
<s-fox> Hey internalkernel :)
<internalkernel> hey hey.... how's your Sunday?
<s-fox> Not bad thanks, thinking about getting something for lunch (i am in Europe). How is yours?
<s-fox> I am mainly in this channel because I am trying to catch a member of this loco team
<s-fox> lol
<s-fox> ^ internalkernel
<internalkernel> I see... well enjoy... Im still working out my coffee and breakfast for the morning... kiddies are watching toons... :)
<s-fox> haha, sounds fun to me. enjoy the coffee
<s-fox> i don't suppose you happen to know if kenvandine is seen often in here internalkernel ?
<internalkernel> not sure... its been a while since I've been logging in to the channel... I travel for work and don't usually log in when Im on the road...
<internalkernel> one of the regulars probably know... like BugeyeD
<s-fox> Okay, thank yous
<s-fox> wb internalkernel
<internalkernel> thanks... reboot.
<BugeyeD> s-fox: last time i see kenvandine in my logs (which are not 100% complete) is Wed Jun 24 2009
<s-fox> Thanks BugeyeD
<s-fox> 2009, lol :)
<BugeyeD> np
<s-fox> Anyway, got to go. Bye!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-06-03
<wN> oh you guys. remember when we used to talk in here? those were the days
<Nivex> who's going to SELF this weekend?
<wN> not i :( where is it this year?
<Nivex> Charlotte
<holstein> woohoo!
<holstein> linux!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2014-06-05
<ZING> whats the NC?
<ZING> whats up^
#ubuntu-us-nc 2014-06-06
<lvleteor> Hello NC folks
<lvleteor> New-ish (it's been 4 years since monkeying around with a linux flavor) and need some help if anyone is available?
<lvleteor> have just installed xubuntu 14.04 and unable to install device driver for soundcard
<lvleteor> is anyone available? everyone afk?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2014-06-08
<nytelife> hola
<nytelife> sup
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-06-05
<fdjksal> Hello
<fdjksal> somebody can I help me please?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-06-10
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<ChinnoDog> kenvandine: I saw there is a hackerspace in Durham. Been to it?
<kenvandine> ChinnoDog, i haven't
<kenvandine> i keep wanting to go
<kenvandine> just never have the time
<ChinnoDog> I know how that is. I joined the hackerspace in DC when I lived in VA but it was too far away. I never had the time to commute there.
<ChinnoDog> I want to move to Durham. If the hackerspace is cool I want to live in walking distance of it.
<ChinnoDog> I could 3D print some boat parts. :D
<kenvandine> lol
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-06-12
<ralpho> Hello
<ralpho> I am from Jacksonville so there is someone here if ever needed.
